# wasa crackers



## Jenkins (Feb 15, 2002)

Anyone tried these?? Granted they taste kind of cardboardy. I buy the Wasa fiber rye (dont taste like rye) they have sesame seeds on top. I eat about 6 a day plain or with some cheese and I swear they work better than any fiber I have taken. I think I have gone daily since starting to eat them. You should be able to get them at the grocery store.Jenkins


----------



## lnxchx1 (Aug 29, 2003)

i havent tried wasa crackers in about a year (before my troubles started







) i might give them a try again







thanks!Jules


----------



## karoe (Sep 22, 1999)

I can't eat wheat so I use the wasa rye crackers to get some kind of carbs. Also good with peanut butter and jelly. Never noticed any laxative effect.


----------



## Jenkins (Feb 15, 2002)

I have been eating the fiber rye which has wheat in it. Do the wasa rye tastelike rye bread?? Are they wheat free??Jenkins


----------



## karoe (Sep 22, 1999)

I don't know what they taste like...I like the rye with sesame on top. I can eat five of these with margarine in one sitting. They are wheat- free, unlike rye bread or pumpernickel bread, where the first ingredient is WHEAT. They help me a great deal.


----------

